# Webbed paws?



## Phranklin#1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi all:

This is my first post on here! I just adopted my Havanese about a month ago, he is four months old (and perfect). I have noticed he has webbed paws! Is this standard of the breed? I know he is some sort of a mix, so I'm curious if the webbed paws are part of the Havanese side or something else??

Thanks!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, you know we really need pictures to see the true level of cutiness of your pup. Lhasa Aspos and Tibetan Terriers have webbed feet and they are shaped like snow shoes.


----------



## Phranklin#1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the response! Tibetan terrier is a good thought, because they seem to have some similar qualities to the Havanese, so the shelter might have confused his mom for Havanese... or Lhaso. I did see his mom, and she looked just like a Havanese! However, the older he gets the odder he looks, haha.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Whatever he is ,he sure is cute!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a cute pup!!! ..he is an absolute doll!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

He's adorable. I can't help with any info on what mix he might be but he sure is cute. The pics of hims sleeping are so sweet.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

He is so cute! My friend has a westie and bchon mix he is cream but his litter mates were all white and did look a lot different than yours as a pup here are some pictures PS I am taking care of him right now and his toes are not webbed.


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

Congratulations. He is just too cute. I love his little face.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Don't know what he is but he is gorgeous! Those eyes and face!!! Definitely looks like he's got more than a few drops of Hav in him. Too cute.


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

With that cute face he would get anything he wanted at my house! What a doll!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Phranklin#1. Is that your little guy's name? At any rate, he is a cutie!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures. He is a little doll. People always think the Hav's are mixed with TT's, the thing is Lhasa's are everywhere and there are way more backyard breeders of Lhasas, TT's have long legs and can get up to 30pds and ones coming from mills or BB's get even larger!!!! A couple of TT Breeders I know call the TT's Lhasa lite. Meaning they have just a bit different personalities. The Lhasa's are smaller (hopefully) have shorter legs and a longer back. There is a backyard breeder who goes to my vet and raises AKC Lhasa's that are 20 to 25 pds!!!! Makes my Lhasa boy who is 13pds look like a teacup!!!! Whatever your little guy maybe he is cute and I know he will be well loved.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Whatever he is your little guy is adorable!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello, and welcome I too am trying to determine Vana's breed, I am waiting for the DNA test result to come back.

Your lil guy is very cute, those eyes are different


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Phranklin#1 said:


> Thanks for the response! Tibetan terrier is a good thought, because they seem to have some similar qualities to the Havanese, so the shelter might have confused his mom for Havanese... or Lhaso. I did see his mom, and she looked just like a Havanese! However, the older he gets the odder he looks, haha.


We have a forum member who has a pup who is half Hav and half Beagle. Your guy isn't the same color, but he sure has the same nose and ear shape. Whatever he is, he sure is cute!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen, that's what I thought, too!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Your pup is a DOLL....Looks like a little easter bunny!!
We, like you, adopted a dog from a rescue shelter. They claimed he was havanse/shi tzu mix, but I don't think there's an ounce of either in him. People here on the board are the first ones to tell me he looked like a Tibetan Terrier. When I looked at his original vet workup, that is what the vet at the shelter thought too. Here are some pics of him. Notice his HUGE snowshoe like paws. After researching the TT breed, he has so many characteristics of a TT, that is what we refer to him as, even though he is probably mixed with something else.
















But in the end we don't care....he is SUCH a great dog and I wouldn't trade him for anything!


----------



## Phranklin#1 (Mar 17, 2011)

@Renee,

Your dog is SO cute, I love him  I recently submitted a swab to "Wisdom Panel" so we should hopefully get insight on his breed in the next few weeks. I probably would have accepted he was a Havanese mix if it wasn't for his massive webbed paws... sounds like TT is definitely a possibility. His mom, and sister (whom I met at the shelter) looked much more similar to Havanese, it's amazing he and his sisters are the same liter!!

He's such a well-mannered little puppy that I am very curious what his breed is. He was crate trained and house broken after 2 weeks of being at home. He stays alone for about 3 hours, out of the crate and never does anything bad! He already has all basic commands down and he is only 3 1/2 months. So whatever the mix - it must be a miracle combination. He's made having my first dog VERY easy!! 

-Caroline and Phranklin


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I'll be curious to hear what the Wisdom Panel reveals!
His personality sounds like Copper's. Very calm, easy going, well-behaved dog. And he was poddy trained right away when we brought him home too! He can be STUBBORN though. If there is something he absolutely doesn't want to do, you won't talk him into it. We had a problem with the crate at first. But after leaving him kenneled at the vet for a week when we went on vacation, he happily uses his crate now. Is your guy a good jumper? Copper can jump very high....he has strong back legs. Overall, he has a very different personality than my pure-bred havanese. 
Although she has taught him how to shred kleenexes like a true havanese.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Renee, Your dog has the right feet for a TT and the look is over all very TT/Lhasa. Looking at the feet he could very much be TT or TT mix those are snow shoe feet! Often people jump to TT's but they are rare and there are less breeders even the puppy mills are not breeding many anymore (they do take up space). There are other dogs with big feet for the snow but, usually they are bigger breeds. In the end it doesn't matter and if they look close enough like a breed, then thats close enough.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

guess we are both waiting for the Wisdom Panel to give us answers, I mailed mine out on Monday, You? 
@Renee Copper is a cutie what is his weight?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh your little guy has the cutest expression, he looks like a cartoon character! We used to have TT,s they are lovely dogs,Havanese on stilts!I loved their big paddy paws.One of the reasons your little guy looks so different from his siblings might be because his Mum could have mated with different dogs, they are not fussy!Hence them all being so individual.Looking forward to finding out what mix he is.Anyway you are lucky to have found each other.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

holt24 said:


> guess we are both waiting for the Wisdom Panel to give us answers, I mailed mine out on Monday, You?
> @Renee Copper is a cutie what is his weight?


He is between 22 & 25 lbs, although he doesn't look it. He is very "solid". He doesn't walk "light and airy" like a Havanese. And I feel bad for Miley when he decides to playfully tackle her! But they get along so well.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

so did you every get your results back? I did and they are re-analyzing them I was just told it will up to 21 days for the results.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Your potty training results at 3.5 months does not match the Hav record. Lol. But heis adorable.


----------

